# Simply Relax - A Retirement Poem



## SeaBreeze (Oct 23, 2014)

*Simply Relax*


Time has arrived to simply relax, 
You have done great, those are the facts. 

Now you can do whatever you wish, 
Go out for lunch, eat a sweet dish. 

It won't take long for you to adapt, 
No longer will you feel trapped. 

Just remember, the day is all yours, 
If you wish, spend it outdoors. 

Time has arrived to simply relax, 
You won't need to pay so much tax. 

Whatever you do, it's all your choice, 
Inside your mind, there is a voice. 

(by AnitaPoems.com)​


----------

